# WICHTIG!!!!    MUSIK IM VORAUS LADEN



## DESPO (9. Sep 2003)

_*HY LEUTE!!!! *_

ICH BRAUCH MAL UNBEDINGT EURE HILFE!!!
UNS ZWAR HABE ICH FOLGENDEN CODE GEFUNDEN UND JETZT MÖCHTE ICH DENN MIR SO UMSCHREIBEN DAS DER SCRIPT ANSTANDT BILDER MP3 (MUSIK) DATEIN IM VORAUS LÄDT!!!! KANN MIR DA BITTE JEMAND HELFEN IST SEHR SEHR WICHTIG. BITTE HELFT MIR

HIER DER CODE:

<html>
<head>
<title>Preload Image Page</title>

<script language="JavaScript1.1">
<!-- begin hiding

/*
Preload Image With Update Bar Script (By Marcin Wojtowicz [one_spook@hotmail.com])
Submitted to and permission granted to Dynamicdrive.com to feature script in it's archive
For full source code to this script and 100's more, visit http://dynamicdrive.com
*/

// You may modify the following:
	var locationAfterPreload = "http://dynamicdrive.com" // URL of the page after preload finishes
	var lengthOfPreloadBar = 150 // Length of preload bar (in pixels)
	var heightOfPreloadBar = 15 // Height of preload bar (in pixels)
	// Put the URLs of images that you want to preload below (as many as you want)
	var yourImages = new Array("http://www.yourdomain.com/test1.gif","http://www.yourdomain.com/test2.gif","http://www.yourdomain.com/test3.gif","http://www.yourdomain.com/test4.gif","http://www.yourdomain.com/test5.gif")

// Do not modify anything beyond this point!
if (document.images) {
	var dots = new Array() 
	dots[0] = new Image(1,1)
	dots[0].src = "black.gif" // default preloadbar color (note: You can substitute it with your image, but it has to be 1x1 size)
	dots[1] = new Image(1,1)
	dots[1].src = "blue.gif" // color of bar as preloading progresses (same note as above)
	var preImages = new Array(),coverage = Math.floor(lengthOfPreloadBar/yourImages.length),currCount = 0
	var loaded = new Array(),i,covered,timerID
	var leftOverWidth = lengthOfPreloadBar%coverage
}
function loadImages() { 
	for (i = 0; i < yourImages.length; i++) { 
		preImages_ = new Image()
		preImages.src = yourImages
	}
	for (i = 0; i < preImages.length; i++) { 
		loaded = false
	}
	checkLoad()
}
function checkLoad() {
	if (currCount == preImages.length) { 
		location.replace(locationAfterPreload)
		return
	}
	for (i = 0; i <= preImages.length; i++) {
		if (loaded == false && preImages.complete) {
			loaded = true
			eval("document.img" + currCount + ".src=dots[1].src")
			currCount++
		}
	}
	timerID = setTimeout("checkLoad()",10) 
}
// end hiding -->
</script>

</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

<center>
<font size="4">Please be patient while some images

are being preloaded...</font>


0%
<script language="JavaScript1.1">
<!-- begin hiding
// It is recommended that you put a link to the target URL just in case if the visitor wants to skip preloading
// for some reason, or his browser doesn't support JavaScript image object.
if (document.images) {
	var preloadBar = ''
	for (i = 0; i < yourImages.length-1; i++) {
		preloadBar += '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'
	}
	preloadBar += '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'
	document.write(preloadBar)
	loadImages()
}
document.write('

Skip Preloading &| &Script Credits</p>')
// end hiding -->
</script>
</center>

</body>
</html>_


----------



## DTR (10. Sep 2003)

DESPO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _*HY LEUTE!!!! *_
> 
> ICH BRAUCH MAL UNBEDINGT EURE HILFE!!!
> UNS ZWAR HABE ICH FOLGENDEN CODE GEFUNDEN UND JETZT MÖCHTE ICH DENN MIR SO UMSCHREIBEN DAS DER SCRIPT ANSTANDT BILDER MP3 (MUSIK) DATEIN IM VORAUS LÄDT!!!! KANN MIR DA BITTE JEMAND HELFEN IST SEHR SEHR WICHTIG. BITTE HELFT MIR
> ...



Könntest du in Zukunft vielleicht etwas freundlicher Fragen und nicht so schreien? Dann wird dir bestimmt auch versucht zu helfen.


----------



## gast (10. Sep 2003)

Wozu soll das gut sein!
Wenn ich mit 56 k Modem zu einer Seite gehe wo 10 Bilder(ca. 20 kb mal angenommen) im vorraus geladen werden ist es ok
aber eine Seite mit 10 mp3s (ca. 500 KB und mehr) im vorraus (wenn es überhaupt geht) was soll ich dann machen.


----------



## Dominik (27. Sep 2003)

Befasse Dich doch mal Flash! Da wird das vorrausladen zum Kinderspiel! zudem kannst Du dem User die Möglichkeit geben die Songs im Vorfeld einmal anzuhören.

have a nice day
Dominik


----------

